# Xanax takes so long to kick in



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Back when I used to take .5mg years ago, it took about half an hour. Now I have to wait for an hour and sometimes even one and a half to feel the effect. Why is this happening?


----------



## KILL__JOY (Jul 30, 2008)

I have no idea, mine usually kicks is pretty fast. I take .5mg. Have you tried chewing it up, if you can bear the nasty taste?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I take 1mg prn, it usually takes just over an hour to start working for me. Same for 2mg. I haven't tried taking it under the tongue, that's meant to be faster.. I think.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

> Have you tried chewing it up, if you can bear the nasty taste?


No, I don't have to because the tablet instantly melts in my mouth.



> I take 1mg prn, it usually takes just over an hour to start working for me. Same for 2mg. I haven't tried taking it under the tongue, that's meant to be faster.. I think.


I guess the more you take, the longer it takes to work then..?


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

When it kicks in, does it seem to work as well at reducing anxiety? Also, how long do the effects seem to last compared to when you took it years ago? The reason I ask is some people swear that certain brands of the same drug are stronger or weaker. So I'm wondering if this brand is simply weaker than what you were taking and you may be confusing a lower dose (weaker pill) with slower onset. Just a thought, FYI the Greenstone generics from Rite Aid seem to be one of the more highly regarded alprazolam pills (besides brand name Pfizer Xanax.)

One of the easier ways to determine this is to try taking 1 1/2 times your normal dose of these pills and see if you notice a difference.


----------



## Sweeney Todd (Sep 20, 2007)

The quickest way, by far, is to snort it, if you really need a quick, anxiety free state.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

DMBfan said:


> When it kicks in, does it seem to work as well at reducing anxiety? Also, how long do the effects seem to last compared to when you took it years ago?


It is less effective and lasts shorter than before...so how do I figure out which brand my Xanax is? Just ask the pharmacy?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

DMBfan said:


> When it kicks in, does it seem to work as well at reducing anxiety? Also, how long do the effects seem to last compared to when you took it years ago?


It is less effective and lasts shorter than before...so how do I figure out which brand my Xanax is? Just ask the pharmacy?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

DMBfan said:


> When it kicks in, does it seem to work as well at reducing anxiety? Also, how long do the effects seem to last compared to when you took it years ago?


It is less effective and lasts shorter than before...so how do I figure out which brand my Xanax is? Just ask the pharmacy?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

DMBfan said:


> When it kicks in, does it seem to work as well at reducing anxiety? Also, how long do the effects seem to last compared to when you took it years ago?


It is less effective and lasts shorter than before...so how do I figure out which brand my Xanax is? Just ask the pharmacy?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

DMBfan said:


> When it kicks in, does it seem to work as well at reducing anxiety? Also, how long do the effects seem to last compared to when you took it years ago?


It is less effective and lasts shorter than before...so how do I figure out which brand my Xanax is? Just ask the pharmacy?


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

edit: sorry about the unintended spam. My computer was being uber slow and I was getting a bit mad.


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Holy quintuple post batman  

Look on your prescription bottle, it will tell you the brand. And try taking 1 1/2 pills to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

DMBfan said:


> Look on your prescription bottle, it will tell you the brand.


 :ditto Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen a prescription bottle that didn't state the brand. Mine is made by Greenstone. In the past I've also tried Geneva & Mylan versions of alprazolam.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine is Mylan...so you think Greenstone's works better, ultrashy?


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Mylan seems to get mixed reviews, Greenstone seems to be the most highly rated generics. You can get them at Rite-Aid. You also need to try a higher dose of the Mylan's to rule out being under medicated.

I don't necessarily find this to be true myself, but a lot of people swear it is and I've heard the theory backed up by reputable sources.


----------

